# Want opinions/answers for setting up a new tank



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

So I'm pretty big into the freshwater scene right now, but my fiance and I want to set up a small saltwater tank. I know that smaller tanks have larger and more frequent fluctuations in the water parameters and whatnot, but I'm pretty confident. I've seen really small tanks running saltwater for long periods of time with no problems, so I don't see why I can't do it with a little research.

For fauna, we want a pair of yellow banded maroon clowns and an anemone(possibly some crabs/snails or a blenny for a cleanup crew). We were thinking about a 20-Long, which is what we already have. I have a 30" dual T5HO fixture, which is probably overkill for what we're doing, but I can always raise the light up if need be. Will a 20-Long be enough space for the two clowns an anemone and a few crabs? 

Second question would have to be filtration, which is what I am really struggling with finding some more precise information. I've read that some people go with just a protein skimmer and some people don't use a protein skimmer at all...and some people use both. As for such a small tank, I don't think having both is needed. Biocubes don't have skimmers and they seem to be extremely successful. From what I understand, the Biocube pretty much has an attached "sump" that is hidden behind the tank. Will a hang on back filter(such as an Aqueon quietflow or aquaclear) work on this small setup without a protein skimmer? I don't care if i have to clean out the filter once a week because I do that on my freshwater tanks already anyways.

I plan on having some live rock in there, but I don't really like viewing some people's tanks where they fill half their tank up with rocks. In my eyes, it takes half of the water out of the tank. I see a whole lot of "1.5 pounds per gallon" and stuff like that...I understand that it serves as a biological filter, but can I get away with a few small piles on either side of the tank and have the center portion of the tank empty? 

Another thing I was looking around about is the water itself. It seems as though everyone highly recommends the RO/DI water, which we do have access to...but can I use tap water instead to have less hassles? I can set several buckets in the basement for a few days or even a week to dechlorinate the water...but will the minerals and such in the water be bad for the fish/inverts? 

How often should I do water changes on a saltwater tank? How big of water changes should I be doing? In theory, I'd probably want to do water changes more often to keep the levels more stable...? Like I said, weekly water changes don't really bother me. 

What if I decide to go Fish Only on this small tank? I understand that the live rock does a lot as far as biological filtration, but again, I can do more water changes than "normal" if need be...Can I do corals/sponges without live rock? Not planning on it right away, but it'd be cool to try it once we get it up and stable.

Any advice would be helpful. Thanks in advance


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

almost 50 views and no responses? cool....guess i'll do it blindly.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

First things first. A pair of Maroon clownfish in a 20 long is too small. Maroons are the most aggressive of clownfish species - not to mention the largest. They upwards of 5 inches. Your best bet is go with a 36 gallon tank for a pair of Maroon clowns.

Clownfish can do well without anemone for host. I've seen clowns host Duncans, mushrooms, torch, frogspawn corals. If you're so dead on getting one, I suggest you wait 6 months before adding an anemone.

To answer your question regarding filtration a protein is a MUST HAVE. They do far better job of keeping your tank clean and clear. A HOB filter will never come close to do the job as a protein skimmer will. Avoid canister filters at all cost. They're notoriously nitrate factories.

A RO/DI unit is another MUST HAVE. Tap water is bad for saltwater due to heavy metals. Buying filtered water at Walmart will be a waste of money.

Live rock is your biological filtration - yes. But it also provide fish places for shelter. A tank will very little or no LR is just plain ugly. Give the fish a natural feel of their habitat. Don't worry about how much water the tank is holding. 

No need to have corals if you're going with FOWLR. Corals in your tank is a reef tank. 

I can go on and on but to get you to completely understand what's involved in saltwater aquaria keeping, I suggest you read "The Conscientious Marine Aquarist" before going in blindly. 

Going in 'blindly' will only result in not knowing what you're doing and causing problems in your tank where you can't figure out what's causing it. 

Reda and research first before jumping into SW.


----------

